# Hot Pink Women's Fishing Rod



## quackersmacker

Friend of mine wanted the brightest pink rod for his wife. This is what I came up with. Started with a Mudhole CRB IM6 Graphite IS701L.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN

Great job, Bright and Pink. Great build..


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser

Dang, you think you could have matched the pink thread a little better with the blank....it looks like an invisible wrap missing the guide feet. Well played and nicely done!


----------



## d4rdbuilder

I'd say you achieved the bright pink... Great job


----------



## ComeFrom?

Great Job! I'm thinking about getting one just like it and changing my name to Diane. :dance: CF?


----------



## BudT

Nice ....bright.....and oh PINK, the thread work as well as finish looks very good also. I think she'll be happy.


----------



## fishntx62

Nice looking Rod


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

nice


----------



## captaintony

Very Nice Build!!! Impressive matching the Guide Thread to the Rod color.


----------



## Goags

Man, that IS pink! Nice job, w/ special kudos for the name weave.


----------



## williamcr

Looks Great!


----------



## mark blabaum

Beautiful work on the build.


----------



## quackersmacker

Thanks for the compliments, it's been a few years since I've gotten to do much wrapping and I'm glad I've got time free time on my hands to get back into the hobby.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice looking Rod.


----------



## Skiff

Got pink?  

Great job!


----------



## stxangler38

Great looking rod I love the colars for a women that is an eye catcher . I have built several ,several rods using the CRB blanks, In the Yellow , Lime Green , Tangerin orange , and customers are all using them as inshore saltwater rods and never had any issuses with them. Mudhole states they are made by a well known company for them . I believe Lamiglas is making them for mudhole.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

nice


----------

